# Video: long range training



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

Geko and me did a training session in long range shooting a few weeks ago.
Distance was 70m and 50m.
It is always more fun to shoot with a buddy...






Regards


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

And I thought I shot from far distances!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice ! I cant even see that far! butterfly rocks by the way!!!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible shooting. What ammo are you using to shoot that far?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

We shot with 8mm and 10mm steel.


----------

